
The Existential Operator - rashkov
https://coffeescript.org/#existential-operator
======
rashkov
This is by far my favorite feature of Coffeescript, and it makes me sad not to
have it in other languages.

There was an attempt at including it into EcmaScript, and an interesting
discussion about the merits and the difficulties of implementing the operator,
here: [https://esdiscuss.org/topic/the-existential-
operator](https://esdiscuss.org/topic/the-existential-operator)

